# Anyone here love their Subaru Impreza or Legacy?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting an Impreza or Legacy, but still not sure. Anyone love their Impreza or Legacy? I heard Subarus are reliable.

Benefits of these cars?
Cons of these cars?
Would you trade them in for something else if you could?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about getting an Impreza or Legacy, but still not sure. Anyone love their Impreza or Legacy? I heard Subarus are reliable.
> 
> Benefits of these cars?
> Cons of these cars?
> Would you trade them in for something else if you could?


I bought a brand new Subaru Forrester in 2012. A big selling point was Subaru owners keep their Subarus longer than other car owners keep theirs due to reliability etc. Great brand supposedly. The salesman told me the mechanics were top notch,incredible, awesome ,best in the business as well should any rare issues arise. 6 months after purchasing the car it started having intermittent starting problems that became more consistent over time. The top notch mechanic merely shrugged his shoulders as to what the problem was,said they could never duplicate the problem,no clue what it was,and then sent me on my way each time.It became so bad and unreliable within 2 years that I finally lost patience,gave up,and traded it in for a different brand.Not saying to shy away from Subaru's. But just that like any other brand it may end up being far from perfect and even possibly a rare lemon like mine.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Subarus have traditionally had a great reputation for reliability which I feel has not been deserved. Sure, they're great when compared to many American and European vehicles, but they are not in the same league as Honda and Toyota.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Subaru is a great sport car. For uber is the worst you can drive, drink gas like water. But your pax will love you.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've had a lot of Subarus

2007 STi (Awesome car but not reliable nothing serious but minor issues that would be easy fixes but would cause the car to die on the side of the road I did have an insane amount of modifications to this car also the build quality is atrocious rattles and peeling plastic pieces everywhere)
2005 Legacy GT (Huge pile o crap , lots of issues , build quality on these are terrible , the rust real fast and I live in a very DRY state that doesn't use salt)
2006 Outback XT (Worst car I've ever owned , turbo blew, engine blew, transmission blew , all seat motors had issues, sunroof malfunctioned etc...)
2005 Outback (this car was reliable as nails , drove it to 200k miles )

In short don't get a turbo subaru their engines and transmissions might as well be made of glass , the NA 2.5 engines are solid if you keep up with maintenance and replace the timing belt before it brakes . They're also pretty easy to work on however the flat 4 design of the engine makes something simple like spark plug changes pretty annoying

I'd never own another Subaru again . Also Gas mileage isn't very good my STi never got over 20mpg while the BMW awd Twin Turbo inline 6 that replaced it could see close to 30mpg on the highway . The Non Turbo Outback would see about 25 mpg on hwy which is pretty terrible in my opinion

I'll stick to my European brands that while not perfect offer a better build quality and much more reliable major components . Yeah they'll have stupid issues like a door lock module or leaking oil filter housing gasket or pressure switch but they'll almost never leave you stranded like Subarus will


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> Subaru is a great sport car. For uber is the worst you can drive, drink gas like water. But your pax will love you.


The models I'm planning to get gets almost the same as a Camry or Accord.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Watch out for frame rot on older Subies.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Watch out for frame rot on older Subies.


Even newer ones rust faster than any other brand I've seen


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

The sti is a sports car, it's not built for fuel economy. You can't compare it to new imprezas with the base engine.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about getting an Impreza or Legacy, but still not sure. Anyone love their Impreza or Legacy? I heard Subarus are reliable.
> 
> Benefits of these cars?
> Cons of these cars?
> Would you trade them in for something else if you could?


If I were to use it for rideshare, I might look at a Crossover XV, or a Forester, which is what I bought. I got it for the reliability myself. The imprezas are pretty cramped with 5 adults.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> If I were to use it for rideshare, I might look at a Crossover XV, or a Forester, which is what I bought. I got it for the reliability myself. The imprezas are pretty cramped with 5 adults.


I only do like 3 ride per day, 4-5 days per week to pay for car insurance and car payments and gas. I would get an SUV but even a compact one, the gas mileage isn't good enough I think. Plus I play a lot of sports and I need a closed trunk so the smell of sweat and dirt doesn't flow up to the paxs. Those two SUVs are a little bit more expensive. This is really more for personal use and gas mileage.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

If I recall, the mpg of my forester is only about 4 MPG less than an impreza.....But yes, The Forester, loaded, runs about $8K more, IIRC.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Have forester 2006 xt manual. It is not good for uber, because of premium gas. Reliability wise it's better then average but burns oil since 200k boundary. I hope to celebrate 300k milestone next year))


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> If I recall, the mpg of my forester is only about 4 MPG less than an impreza.....But yes, The Forester, loaded, runs about $8K more, IIRC.


I think the overall average mpg difference is around 4-5. It does add up over time. I can save a gallon of gas for every 4.5 gallons you use in your Forester. As a recent college grad and a sht load of loans to repay back, I need to save as much in all areas of life as possible lol


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I have an impreza wrx and it has been bulletproof ive owned since new not the greatest on gas but i see 22mpg when driving rideshare when its just me i will see high teens at best because im a goddamn savage....

That said 11yrs it has left me stranded 3 times all were my fault,

1st time needed a battery but tried to push it off til payday so i didnt have to use my credit card shut the car off while getting coffee wouldnt start afterwards had to push start it thank god its a stick

2nd time the clutch was slipping around 100k tried to wait til monday to bring it to the shop and clutch went on me on my way home from work

3rd time coil packs on cyl 2 and 4 crapped out again was running rough for about 3 days just wanted to make it til payday wasnt really stranded but took me half hour to make a 10 minute trip cause i had to be easy on it

Also had an sti and that was bullet proof as well but not meant to be i bought it when i couldnt really afford it but insurance took care of that when somebody hit it and totaled it i was not in the car at the time


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Wrb06wrx said:


> I have an impreza wrx and it has been bulletproof ive owned since new not the greatest on gas but i see 22mpg when driving rideshare when its just me i will see high teens at best because im a goddamn savage....
> 
> That said 11yrs it has left me stranded 3 times all were my fault,
> 
> ...


I am looking more into the standard-engine Legacy or Impreza. I would get a WRX but ain't rich enough for the car or the gas.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Yea theyre awesome to drive though love it in the snow mpg isnt terrible but not great either 

The regular impreza i cant speak from experience but everyone i know with a subaru swears by them 

Parts can be pricey at times but i love mine if i didnt have to buy a family car next i would be buying an sti not for uber but for me


----------



## AnthonyD (Oct 26, 2017)

Love my WRX.


----------



## Swtor fan (Jan 7, 2018)

Love my 2017 impreza premium for uber. I get 29-30 combined mpg so pretty much the same as a corolla but more fun to drive. Pax compliment all the time how the seats are more comfortable and more rear headroom than a corolla also.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

From the winter. 04 Forester.

Take care of it and it's a tank. Big inside too. 24/32 with careful driving.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Get rid of mine. It didn't make several miles till 300k. Now I drive Prius and way more tolerant to dead miles. Compare to what it was with Forester it literally burns no gas.


----------

